
Charles Dellschau and His Extraordinary Sonora Aero Club - JasonFruit
http://www.historicalblindness.com/blogandpodcast//4kc8kaqc6e7w5yypryouuq0k4wu23l
======
JasonFruit
I'm not sure I've ever seen folk art that is inspired by new technology, and
that is so imaginative and visually striking. I'd love to see an exhibition of
the full notebooks.

